# Fragen zum Diagnosedeckungsgrad am Beispiel zu Kat.3



## nikraym (15 September 2009)

Hallo ich habe folgende Fragen zum Diagnosedeckungsgrad bei 2 kanaliger Architektur (Kat3/4).
Zur Berechnung nutze ich die Software Sistema.

Frage 1:
Ist es zulässig einen Kanal nicht zu überwachen, sprich DC=0% (anderer Kanal DC=90%).
Über die Berechnung für den DVavg erhält man bei den entsprechenden MTTFd Werten einen DVavg >= 60%.
Was laut Sistema i.O. ist. Entspricht das aber der Norm? der Fehler im Kanal mit DC=90% wird u.U. entdeckt.
Dazu folgendes Beispiel
Ein Sensor (Notaus/Schutztür...) geht zweikanalig auf eine Sicherheits-SPS mit Pl e.
Die Sichheits-SPS beeinflusst eine Hydraulik. Ein Ausgang der Si-SPS (Kanal 1) 
geht auf ein stellungsüberwachtes Hydraulikventil. Der zweite Ausgang auf ein Sperrventil,
welches nicht! überwacht wird und auch nicht einfach gegen ein stellungsüberwachtes 
auszutauschen ist.

Frage 2:
Wenn ersteres nicht gehen würde, folgender weiterer Gedanke:
Das nicht überwachte Sperrventil wird nicht von der Si-SPS direkt angesteuert, sondern über ein
Schütz, welches überwacht wird. Annahme für Schütz DC=90%.
In Sistema sieht es dann so aus, dass es einen Sichheitsblock mit zwei Kanälen gibt.
Kanal 1 mit dem Block "überwachtes Hyd-Ventil MTTFd=150a DC=90%" und Kanal 2 mit den Blöcken "Sperrventil MTTFd=150a DC=0%" und "Schütz MTTFd=100a DC=90%".
Laut Sistema ist das absolut i.O und entspricht Pl d mit sym. MTTFd=81Jahren und DCavg=64%.
Ist das so richtig? Oder müssen alle! Aktoren in Kat.3 einen DC aufweisen? 
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.
Bitte gerne Links bzw. Quellen.


----------



## istat_gb (16 September 2009)

> Ist es zulässig einen Kanal nicht zu überwachen, sprich DC=0% (anderer Kanal DC=90%).
> Über die Berechnung für den DVavg erhält man bei den entsprechenden MTTFd Werten einen DVavg >= 60%.
> Was laut Sistema i.O. ist. Entspricht das aber der Norm?


 
jop... man soll erst die einzelnen DC's bestimmen, dann den DCavg der gesamten SiFu... (Siehe Anhang, das 2. Bsp. ist aus I.4 der Norm)

SO wie ich das sehe, würde es auf eine Kat. 3 hinauslaufen (da bei Kat. 4 ein hoher DCavg (99%) gefordert wird)

Ich denke, da wird dich SISTEMA schon gut unterstützen....


----------



## nikraym (16 September 2009)

Danke istat_gb, genau das habe ich gesucht .

Nur lässt sich mit der Berechnung des DCavg schön mogeln.

Ich greife hierzu auf das Beispiel aus Frage 1 zurück und präzisiere es etwas.

Grundszenario der Aktoren

Stellungsüberwachtes Ventil: MTTFd = 150 Jahre, DC= 90%
nicht überwachtes Sperrventil: MTTFd = 150 Jahre, DC=0%

Ergibt sym. MTTFd = 100 Jahre (gekürzt) und DCavg = 45 % 
-> nicht zulässig für Kat.3

Mogelszenario der Aktoren

Ich nehme an, dass das stellungswachte Ventil aufgrund erhöhter Belastungen nur einen MTTFd = 75 Jahre erreicht und verkürze die Angabe des Ventil-Lieferanten um die hälfte. Wer kann mir verbieten etwas schlechter zu machen als es ist? Nun ist laut Berechnung alles i.O.

Stellungsüberwachtes Ventil: MTTFd = 75 Jahre, DC= 90%
nicht überwachtes Sperrventil: MTTFd = 150 Jahre, DC=0%

Ergibt sym. MTTFd = 88 Jahre und DCavg = 60 % !
-> zulässig für Kat.3 

Alles wäre laut Norm so korrekt, oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler?

Im Voraus herzlichen Dank


----------



## istat_gb (17 September 2009)

hehe - schönes Beispiel!

Nur steht in der Norm nichts davon, dass bei hoher Beanspruchung der MTTFd-Wert gekürtzt werden kann/darf/soll - soweit ich mich erinnern kann. 

Rechtlich sieht es so aus: in der Norm stehen 150 Jahre - FEST. Wenn du daran was änderst und etwas passiert MUSST du es vertreten können. Wie auch immer.

Und beachte folgendes: (Anhang)

Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass grundlegende und bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien angewendet werden sollen - also auch Druckbegrenzung, überwachung auf Leckage und so weiter. Die Ventile befinden sich also 100%ig in ihren Ümgebungsbedingungen. Also kann auch nicht von einer "höheren" Belastung gespwochen werden, denn diese "höhere Belastung" sollte durch die Anwendung grundlegender oder/und bewährter Sicherheitspronzipien eigtl garnicht vorhanden sein.


- Das ist meine meinung und meine Auslegung! Nur weiss ich, wie Sachverständige und Juristen (die Normen) lesen.... - 


Gruß
André


----------



## INST (17 September 2009)

Hallo,




> Stellungsüberwachtes Ventil: MTTFd = 150 Jahre, DC= 90%
> nicht überwachtes Sperrventil: MTTFd = 150 Jahre, DC=0%


 
Soweit ich das verstanden habe muss jeder Kanal einzeln betrachtet werden (Kanal 1 = DC90% und Kanal 2 = DC0%) und dürfen nicht verrechnet werden.
Die Formel von istat_gb bezieht nur auf die Bewertung von einem Kanal (Sensor-Auswertung-Aktor).

Nach meiner Meinung kanst Du mit einem Kanal mit DC0% nur Kat B oder 1, da diese "DC kein" haben. Man muss doch immer den schlechtesten Fall annehemen.

Wie gesagt, wir arbeiten uns erst in dieses Thema ein.  

Gruß
INST


----------



## istat_gb (17 September 2009)

laut Norm ist der DCavg der durchschnittliche Diagnosedeckungsgrad - nicht der durchschnittliche Diagnosedeckungsgrad EINES KANALS.

Wenn du den DCavg für jeden kanal betrachtest, wie soll man dann  folgendes Diagramm anwenden? (Anhang)


Da hab ich direkt noch was gefunden (Auch im Bild zu erkennen):,

Bild 5 zeigt die unterschiedlichen möglichen Kombinationen zur Abschätzung der Kategorie mit DC​​​​avg (horizontale Achse) und der MTTFd jedes Kanals (Balken).

also, das Bild zeit einmal: Kategorie mit DCavg (horizontale Achse)
eine Kat. 3/4 besteht ja schon aus 2 Kanälen. der DCavg ist dann als durchschnittlicher Wert aller Komponenten zu sehen. 

und dann noch: MTTFd jedes Kanals (Balken).

Ich gebe aber zu, dass es etwas blöd beschrieben ist - könnte "theoretisch" genau so verstanden werden, dass der DCavg UDN der MTTFd JEDES Kanals betrachtet wird. nur wie schon gesagt  kann dann diese Grafik nicht mehr angewendet werden.....


PS: im Anhang auch noch zu sehen das zugehörige sicherheitsgerichtete Blockschaltbild zu der Rechnung ein paar Beiträge vorher...​


----------



## Safety (18 September 2009)

Hallo, 
wenn man das so rechnet erreicht man PLd.
O.K. aber ob man das dann so machen sollte ist eine andere Sache. Die Sicherheit einer Maschine hat auch viel mit Sachverstand zutun, wenn der unerkannte Ausfall des einzelnen Ventils akzeptabel ist dann könnte man es machen.
Da Hydraulikventile recht hohe MTTFd Werte erreichen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch gering. 
Und der zweite Ausfall wird durch den hohen DC erkannt was zu einem Abschalten der Maschine führt.

Bei Pneumatischen Ventilen würde ich so was auf keinen Fall machen!

Beachtet auch die Anforderung der KAT 3.


----------



## nikraym (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

ich muss das Thema "Eigenmächtige MTTFd Kürzung" nochmal aufgreifen. Auf der BGIA Seite findet man ein Beispiel "Drehmaschinen-Sicherheitsfunktion "Werkstückspannen"

http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pra/en13849/fa_infoblatt.zip

Wer dann mal auf die Seite 11 blättert, sieht dass die BGIA das einfach mal so auch macht.
Da an diesem Beispiel für die Kategorie 2 der MTTFd des Testkanals zu schlecht ist, wird der MTTFd des Funktionskanals von 100 Jahren auf 94 Jahre gekürzt. 94 Jahre gibt es nicht in der 13849-1 PFH Tabelle, also nimmt man dann 91 Jahre. Schon passt es.

Beste Grüße


----------



## andySPS (16 Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Hast du für dich schon eine abschliessende Bewertung zu dem Thema gefunden?
Sitze nämlich aktuell genau vor dem Gleichen prinzipiellen Problem.
Letztens Endes heisst es ja auch, dass man Bauteile mit geringem MTTFd einsetzen kann(wenn es rechnerisch/gesetzlich fragwürdig erscheint) um somit auf den DC Average zu kommen den man braucht.


----------



## Safety (17 Dezember 2010)

4.5.4
  Vereinfachtes Verfahren zur Abschätzung eines PL
  Also Ihr wisst schon, dass es um ein Abschätzung geht?
  Wenn Ihr einen MTTFd verringert und damit dann die Berechnung passt, bewegt man sich in den Grenzbereichen und das ist bei Abschätzungen nicht besonders gut. 
  Wichtig ist die Struktur, (Kategorie) und die darauf aufbauenden Prinzipien.


----------



## andySPS (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Danke für die Antwort. Jede technische Lösung hat Spielraum. Das kann auch keine Richtlinie oder Norm komplett verhindern.
Mir ist klar dass ich sowas, ich nenn es mal schönrechnen, bei Neuentwicklungen nicht machen würde, zumal es dort sehr einfach anders realisierbar wäre. 
Manchmal muß man aber aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nach besten Möglichkeiten suchen, wenn man an bestehenden Anlagen "andocken" muß. Dann nimmt man auch solche Fragen auf. Letzen Endes muß ich aber ruhig schlafen können mit dem was ich tue.

tschüss


----------



## Safety (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
  ja stimmt!
  Ich denke auch bei einem akzeptablen Risiko ist es machbar.
  Das mit dem Ruhigen schlafen ist eine Sache, aber es geht auch darum Rechtliche Ansprüche vom Unternehmen abwehren zu können. Und dies muss man im Fall der Fälle eben nachweisen können.
  Kommt eben auf viele Parameter an, wenn man eine stabile Struktur mit allen Anforderungen aufbaut und die Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien auch ernsthaft umsetzt ist auch eine solche Kombination mit überschaubaren Risiko verantwortbar.


----------



## andySPS (19 Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Die 13849 Norm ist nicht schlecht, hat aber noch einige Schwächen. Ganz schlecht finde ich die Einstufung zu Begin beim PLr abschätzen, die Sache mit reversibel/nicht reversibler Verletzung. Das muss feiner abgestuft werden. Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## Tommi (20 Dezember 2010)

*sind wir Ärzte?*

Hallo,

darüber habe ich auch schon oft nachgedacht. Ich glaube, eine
feinere Abstufung können wir als Techniker gar nicht vornehmen, der Unterschied zwischen reversibel und irreversibel ist doch schon schwer.

Aber zum Glück heisst es ja auch "üblicherweise".

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2010)

> Hallo
> 
> Die 13849 Norm ist nicht schlecht, hat aber noch einige Schwächen. Ganz schlecht finde ich die Einstufung zu Begin beim PLr abschätzen, die Sache mit reversibel/nicht reversibler Verletzung. Das muss feiner abgestuft werden. Was meinst du dazu?


Hallo,
es handelt sich um eine Risikoeinschätzung, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. Der Anhang A gibt hier ein grobes Raster vor welches oft zur Sicheres Seite führt.
Es ist aber kein muss diesen Anhang zu verwenden. 
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit den Anhang A der DIN EN 62061 zu verwenden. Dieser geht etwas detaillierter an die Bewertung ran. Auch gibt es Risikobeurteilungstools die eine anderen Weg gehen. 
Aber man sollte nicht vergessen, das die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 ein vereinfachtes abschätzendes Verfahren beinhaltet und dass die Werte wie MTTFd keine Lebenddauerwerte sind.


----------

